# Yamaha YS624T red colored?



## YSHSfan

While searching for a Servie Manual for my Yamaha "Ricky", I came across this.








Is this legit?, or maybe someone just repainted it. :blush:
It shows some paint coming off at the impeller housing area with no blue underneath.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Between this and the powder blue Honda in the other posts, looks like somebody got confused with which paint to use.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I don't know much about Yamaha's but if the gas tank is plastic it doesn't look painted and that would tend to confirm it was that color coming out of the factory.

That sure looks like a factory paint job.


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is another _*Red Yamaha Snowblower




*_Even more confused now.... :confused2:


----------



## db9938

It's defiantly a Yammie, but the gas tank appears to be covered with a plastic shroud.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> It's defiantly a Yammie, but the gas tank appears to be covered with a plastic shroud.


Later old Yamaha YS624 and YS828 have a plastic tank instead of the prior metal tank (I've had 2 YS624T one with each style fuel tank, the one with the plastic tank also has 4 forward gears vs 3 gears on the other one).
If you look closer at the picture of the red YS624, it has a plastic tank just like the red YS828 on the video.


----------



## db9938

Ah, yes I zoomed in and I counted six notches in the control panel. I would assume 4 forward, two reverse.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> Ah, yes I zoomed in and I counted six notches in the control panel. I would assume 4 forward, two reverse.


Yes indeed, 4 forward a 2 reverse gears (_I still have a YS624T just like the one in the picture with the exception that it is blue instead of red_) on the later ones with plastic tanks (_although I saw a YS624T with metal tank and 4 forward gears for sale a couple of months ago, maybe just the tank was replaced?_). the older ones have 3 forward and 2 reverse (as far as I know).


----------



## YSHSfan

Here is another one..., if some one can identify the language maybe we can find where the Yamahas are paited red.

3 forward speed, 2 reverse, metal tank.....
















Another one....








and this....


----------



## Blue Hill

The language is Finnish, according to Google translate. Finland must have red Yammies.


----------



## db9938

I think that the most interesting aspect of those pictures, are the oil level windows. It's an instant visual on the oil level.


----------



## YSHSfan

db9938 said:


> I think that the most interesting aspect of those pictures, are the oil level windows. It's an instant visual on the oil level.


It would be interesting to know if the *new Yamaha snowblower engines still have the oil level window.*
I was told by a lawn equipment/small engine/motorcycle repair shop that Yamaha has that oil window design on every engine they have worked on.


----------



## dbert

I can't give you the years, but my understanding is it went
Metal tank, 3 speed.
Plastic tank, 4 speed.
Metal tank, 4 speed.


----------



## YSHSfan

dbert said:


> I can't give you the years, but my understanding is it went
> Metal tank, 3 speed.
> Plastic tank, 4 speed.
> Metal tank, 4 speed.


That makes sense since I have seen 4 speed with plastic and metal fuel tanks but3 speed with _*only *_metal fuel tank.

3 speed, metal tank....








4 speed, plastic tank....








4 speed, metal tank...


----------



## db9938

hsblowersfan said:


> It would be interesting to know if the *new Yamaha snowblower engines still have the oil level window.*
> I was told by a lawn equipment/small engine/motorcycle repair shop that Yamaha has that oil window design on every engine they have worked on.


I know that my Ricky only has it on the drive gear transmission. As far as the other manufactures, I wish they would include it on their engines, as it would make them near fool proof. The Abrams had something similar on the the hydraulic shock systems.


----------

